# Steak & Eggs Diet Question



## BRONZE WARRIOR (Mar 6, 2013)

I am bout to start Vince Gironda Steak and Egg Diet, Eating Steak and Eggs for 5 days and on the 6th day eating clean with low carbs only eating veggies/fruits and natural oats and brown rice for my carbs and on the 6 day pig out according to the diet....

But i got a question *1) can i eat a small bowl of Oats an hour before i work out for energy for my workout because i will be lifting heavy and can I use on Scoop of Carbo Plus from Universal in my post work out shake????, i know i am suppose to not have in carbs 

2) And on my 6 day is the veggie/fruit, natural oats and brown rice to much carbs for my low carb day, do i need to take some carbs out............

if anybody can help me and answer those questions it will b great.....thank you....*​


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2013)

I would never do a "diet" like that.  But if you're going to do someones diet, do what they tell you to do! Otherwise, couldn't your question be..."  Can I eat turkey and chicken and fish on this diet too?"


----------



## GUNRACK (Mar 9, 2013)

I am also intersted in this diet. I have heard good things, anyone have any input?


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Steak &amp; Eggs Diet Question*

Looks really ketogenic so no carbs.  That type if diet can be really effective for fat loss but why not just do Atkins?  Personally ketosis and weight lifting have never worked well together,.


----------



## BRONZE WARRIOR (Mar 16, 2013)

Merkaba said:


> I would never do a "diet" like that.  But if you're going to do someones diet, do what they tell you to do! Otherwise, couldn't your question be..."  Can I eat turkey and chicken and fish on this diet too?"



yeah I should of worded It different, still researching on diet's that is affordable and help me meet my goals, I am going with a high protein, moderate fats low carb diet with carb cycling........appreciate the feed back


----------



## GUNRACK (Mar 19, 2013)

bump


----------

